# Bewerte das Essen und/oder das Trinken über dir



## Edou (13. Mai 2010)

Es gibt einen "Bewerte den Song über dir Thread" Einen "Bewerte die Signatur über dir Thread" usw. sogar einen Was isst du gerade thread(da das hier aber ein bewerte thread ist, passt es nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber der "sinn" hiervon? Bewerte das Essen und/oder das Trinken über dir.

Regeln? Ganz einfach.

1.Ein user Postet etwas zu Essen wer möchte mit Getränk dazu skala geht von 1-10
2. Der User darunter Postet seine Meinung zu diesem Essen und zu dem Getränk 
3. Der User der bewertet hat, Postet sein Essen und/oder Getränk usw.
4. Der bewertende sollte eine begründung dazu abgeben warum er es so einschätzt.
Dann fang ich mal an:


Pizza und Cola


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

8/10, weil's absolut ungesund is XD


Lasagne und Rotwein


----------



## Lokke (13. Mai 2010)

5/10
Ich mag kein Rotwein

Rumpsteak und Pils


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

5 Punkte fürs Rumpsteak, 0 für's Pils. Ich mag kein Bier XD


Salat mit Putenstreifen und Eistee


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2010)

1/10 - Kann man essen, aber nicht mein Geschmack.

Salamibrot mit Marmelade + kalter Kaffee.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

1/10 weil man kalten Kaffee GERAD ENOCH SO trinken kann. ABer Salami und Marmelade? Abartig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mousse au Chocolat und Honigmet


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Mai 2010)

5 fürs Mousse 0 fürs Met (ich trink keinen Alk) und -2 für die wilde Mischung = 3

Schnitzel+Fritten mit 3 Grad kalter Mirinda (Orangelimo)


----------



## Lyua (13. Mai 2010)

9/10 für die Fritten +das Schnitzel ich mag keine Limo

Milch Und Kekse ^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

7/10, weil's Besseres gibt..


Schokoladenkuchen und Cappuchino


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Kann man wohl nicht nein sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

Rumpsteak Medium mit perfekt gerösteten Zwiebeln, zart schmelzender Kräuterbutter und als Nachtisch Eis + eine eiskalte Cola mit Eiswürfeln drinne und einem kleinen, 3 kernigen Zitronenschnitz.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2010)

11/10



Grosser, saftiger, goldbraun gerosteter [font=sans-serif, arial, sans-serif]Cordon bleu, mit viel Kaese und Petersillienkartoffeln als Beilage.  Almdudler mit Eis.[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

9/10, Almdudler is nich hundertprozentig mein Fall, aber das Cordon bleu mit viel Käse reißt es auf jeden Fall raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tortellini-Tomaten-Auflauf mit extraviel Käse, dazu einen schönen, trockenen Weißwein...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Naja, so ein Tortelini und Auflauffan bin ich nicht, aber mit Käse isses ok. Aber Weißwein...Pfui... 3/10
Brot und Wasser.


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, so ein Tortelini und Auflauffan bin ich nicht, aber mit Käse isses ok. Aber Weißwein...Pfui... 3/10
> Brot und Wasser.



Mh, gutes altes brot und wasser, beides gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 7/10^^

Spagetthi mit Eistee ;>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Saghetti mit der richtigen Soße top, Eistee trink ich eigentlich nie. 6/10
Feuerwurst mit extra scharfem Senf und eiskaltes Wasser.


----------



## Edou (14. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Saghetti mit der richtigen Soße top, Eistee trink ich eigentlich nie. 6/10
> Feuerwurst mit extra scharfem Senf und eiskaltes Wasser.



Feuerwurst top, aber wasser dazu, nee da muss dann was mit geschmack her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10



Grießbrei mit heißer zitrone (gut wenn man krank ist^^)

glatt die bewertung vergessen-.-^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Igitt. Beides eklig. 1/10
Menschenfleisch und Menschenblut (mal sehen ob es Kannibalen hier gibt lol).


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2010)

1/10 WEIL BLUTTTTTTT °!!!!!!

Dose Thunfisch und Glas Orangensaft (Es ich immer wenn Thunfisch da ist xD)


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2010)

Ih Thunfisch. Orangensaft ist aber okay 3/10.


Frikadellen mit Kartoffelbrei und Gemüse, dazu Pfefferminztee (ich war vor kurzem in ner Jugendherberge XDDD Aber war soooo lecker)


----------



## Edou (15. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Ih Thunfisch. Orangensaft ist aber okay 3/10.
> 
> 
> Frikadellen mit Kartoffelbrei und Gemüse, dazu Pfefferminztee (ich war vor kurzem in ner Jugendherberge XDDD Aber war soooo lecker)



4/10
Frikadellen und kartoffelbrei mit gemüse is gut, der pfefferminztee zieht die wertung enorm runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sandwich toasts (mit käse un so) - mit apfelschorle


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Mai 2010)

Naja, Apfelschorle ist ok und mit Käse überbacken ist nie schlecht. 5/10
"Dein Lieblingsessen" + "Dein Lieblingsgetränk"


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2010)

Steak mit Spezi 10/10

Hühnchenflügel mit cola


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2010)

jamjamjam.. 10/10

Leberkäse mit käse überbacken und dazu 2stangen knoblauch brot


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (15. Mai 2010)

Leberkäse schmeckt gut, aber mit Käse überbacken hab ichs nie probiert. Knoblauchbrot mag ich nicht. Danach stinkt der Atem immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


Ofenkartoffeln mit Quark und stilles Mineralwasser (Ich hasse Sprudel)


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

9/10 Bäh Vitamin



McSteak( ein Steak eingeklemmt zuwischen zwei Steaks, dazwischen dick Kräuterbutter und obendrauf ein kleines Steak als Verziehrung) mit Becks


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Mai 2010)

Steak mag ich nich so (Rumpsteak ist viel besser) und Alk...pfui. 2/10
Döner und Cola


----------



## Edou (22. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Steak mag ich nich so (Rumpsteak ist viel besser) und Alk...pfui. 2/10
> Döner und Cola



8/10 Döner is gut (jedenfalls oft) und cola top wobei mein herz der mezzo gehört <3

Hamburger, mit Pommes und Mezzo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

9/10 lass die Pommes weg^^

Pflaumenkuchen mit Zitronentee


----------



## EspCap (23. Mai 2010)

Pflaumenkuchen ist nicht mein Fall, bei Zitronentee wird mir schon vom Anblick schlecht.
1/10

Rührei mit Bacon und Orangensaft


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2010)

Mjam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur orangensaft ist etwas zu gesund.
8.5/10


Eine Backofenfrische Semmerl mit einer dicken, saftigen warmen Scheibe Kaeseleberkaese dazwischen und Essiggurkerln. (Wahlweise Paprika,- Pizza,- oder einfach nur Leberkaese). 
Zum trinken Nativa (Gruentee-Erfrischungsgetraenk)


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

10/10, Leberkäsweck sind immer gut und Nativa is legga ^^


Burritos mit Hühnchenfleisch und brauner Tequila (natürlich mit Orange und Zimt!) xD


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Omnomnom: 09/10 klingt legger
Gluck Gluck: 01/10 ich hasse Tequilla ob braun oder klar is schnuppe *gg*

Ham Ham: ne Tüte Gummibärchen
zum Durstlöschen: ein eiskalter schwarzer Johannisbeere Saft


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Gummibärchen: 8/10, mag lieber die Haribo-Schlümpfe XD
Johannisbeersaft: 3/10, ich mag Johannisbeeren nich so...


Fuddi: Cordon Bleu mit Rosmarinröstkartoffeln, dazu Kräuterbutter ^^
Trinken: Eine schöne, kalte Traubensaftschorle


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Essen: 08/10 mit Pommes Fritz und Pommes Franz hätte es ne glatte 10 gegeben (aber auch nur in Massen genossen^^)
Trinken: 7/10 ganz lecker

Mjam Mjam: Käseknöpfle mit viel Röstzwiebeln und Kartoffelsalat
Trünken: einen Frappocino von Starbucks (Geschmacksrichtung nach belieben)


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2010)

Also ich schätz mal Käseknöpfle sind Käsespätzle, also 7/10 weil ich den Kartoffelsalat dazu dann weiß Gott nicht brauche ^^
Aber Frappochino... 99999/10 XD


Fuddi: Käsewürstchen mit Nudelsalat
Trinken: Colabier


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Essen: 08/10 solide Mischung^^
Trinken: 04/10 das einzige Bier, das man mit Cola mischen darf ist schlechtes (!) Weizenbier, alles andere ist Tabu^^

Essen: Gegrillte Rippchen mit Grillsauce
Trinken: Einen Sex on the Beach


----------



## Edou (27. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Essen: 08/10 solide Mischung^^
> Trinken: 04/10 das einzige Bier, das man mit Cola mischen darf ist schlechtes (!) Weizenbier, alles andere ist Tabu^^
> 
> Essen: Gegrillte Rippchen mit Grillsauce
> Trinken: Einen Sex on the Beach



8/10 Rippchen und Grillsauce mhhhh
aber der alk hauts weg^^


Halbes Hänchen mit (meiner oma) selbstgemachtem kartoffel salat (der is epic sooooo epic wenn ich ihn heiraten könnt würd ichs glatt tun, nur wegen mordes dann hinter gittern gehn wenn ihr versteht was ich mein *g*)


----------



## Herzinfukked (27. Mai 2010)

Essen: Hähnchen ist nicht meins aber selbst-gemachter-oma-kartoffelsalat ist ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10

Getränk nix da 

Getränk: Wildfruchtschrole von punica :]
Essen: Bolognese-Auflauf von Muttern!


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2010)

7/10 Wegen der Wildfruchtschorle^^

Lachs mit Weissbrot und ner Cola mit Eis...


----------



## schneemaus (27. Mai 2010)

Ich mag kein Fisch, deswegen 1/10 für's Essen XD
Und Cola 10/10 natürlich =)

Essen: Bagel mit Frischkäse, Putenbrust, Salat- und Gurkenscheiben belegt
Trinken: White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Resch (28. Mai 2010)

9/10 für das essen..zum 2ten Frühstück^^ einfach gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-2 für White Chocolate Mocha, ein richtiger Kaffee ist mir da doch lieber

7/10

Selbstgemachter Hamburger mit richtig viel Salat und Pommes und dazu noch ein schönes kühles Glas Sprite.


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Hey, mein heutiges Mittagessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


Essen: Schwarzwälderkirschtorte
Trinken: ein schöner grosser Pot Kaffee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Mai 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Hey, mein heutiges Mittagessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhh Wenn ich in meinem Kaffee milch und zucker haben darf gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


Croissant und Milch(meinetwegen auch Kakao 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

8/10, weil mir ein stilechter Milchkaffee zum Croissant lieber ist ^^


Essen: Brötchen mit Frischkäse und Kirschmarmelade
Trinken: Ein großes Glas Orangensaft


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Beides top ! 10/10.

KäseToast aus dem Sandwichmaker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (30. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Beides top ! 10/10.
> 
> KäseToast aus dem Sandwichmaker
> 
> ...



Epic 10/10

Schnitzel Kartoffelbrei+Rotgraut. trinken Fanta ^^


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

Edou findet mein essen epic *freu* 

essen: gut 6/10
trinken: fanta ist nicht so meins 3/10.


edit: da ich gerade nichts esse werd ich einfach mal schreiben was ich morgen früh zu mir nehmen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



brötchen belegt mit wurst oder marmelade
tee


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Je nachdem wat für Wurst 10/10
Und Tee sowieso 10/10 ^^


Essen: Gefüllte Paprika mit Reis
Trinken: Sprite


----------



## Resch (31. Mai 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Essen: Gefüllte Paprika mit Reis
> Trinken: Sprite



Mh 10/10, ich glaub ich muss mal wieder bei meiner Mom vorbei schaun, die macht das bestimmt wenn ichs ihr sag :-P


Nudeln in Lachs-Sahne-Soße und dazu einen guten Rotwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (31. Mai 2010)

Ich kann das auch kochen, kann das nich jeder? Is doch extrem einfach oO

Nudeln 10/10, Sahnesoße 10/10, Lachs -15, macht 5/10

Rotwein aber 10/10 wenn er gut is

Selbstgegrillte Cheeseburger, dazu schönen Eiskaffee


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Essen top, aber ich mag keinen Kaffe 7/10


Fleischsalatweckle mit Tee


----------



## Deathgnom (7. Juni 2010)

Supper lückenfüller das essen nur Tee ist nicht so meins 6/10

Mc Frühstück fresh chicken und firschen orangen saft


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juni 2010)

1/10




Sauerkraut unter Kartoffelbrei und Senf + Kassler bzw. Würstchen


----------



## Leikath (7. Juni 2010)

mhh das was es bei meiner oma gibt zu besonderen anlässen 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 öhm wie wäre es mal mit ner schönen selfmade lasangne mit routwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (7. Juni 2010)

Für die Lasagne bekommst du 9/10 und für den Rotwein 5/10 ich nehm zur Lasagne lieber ein Bier.

Ein Schnitzel mit Frittierten Pommes und einen Gurken Salat.
Als Getränk ein Pilzner im gefrorenen Glas.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2010)

Also Essen top, 10/10, aber ich mag halt kein Bier, 1/10.

Tortellini, überbacken mit Tomatensahnesoße und Käse, dazu Cola ^^


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2010)

Tortellini sind einfach nicht meins. Cola ist immer gut

3/10



Grosser Teller Spaghetti Carbonare, Eine gemischte Kaeseplatte, Einige Scheiben Schwarzbrot, Mozzarella mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Salz.
Zum Trinken: Entweder Rotwein oder Vollmilch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Grosser Teller Spaghetti Carbonare, Eine gemischte Kaeseplatte, Einige Scheiben Schwarzbrot, Mozzarella mit Tomaten, Basilikum und Salz.
> Zum Trinken: Entweder Rotwein oder Vollmilch


Spaghetti Carbonara sind lecker, die Käseplatte ist auch ganz ok. 8/10

Der Rotwein ist eine gute Wahl, wobei ich lieber dazu Eistee trinke. 9/10

Eine Paella dazu einen leckeren Tomatensalat.
Als Trinken Sangria oder Wasser.


----------



## Arosk (12. Juni 2010)

7/10, Sangria baaaaah

Frische Forelle auf Bergknoblauch gegart mit Pellkartoffeln und ein Glas Zitronensprudel.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2010)

Mjam 8/10


Shrimps mit viel Zitronensaft, Petersilienkartoffeln und Scholle Paniert 
Zum Trinken: Ein Schokoladecappuchino.


----------



## Lyua (12. Juni 2010)

Lecker 9/10

Kokosnusscremtorte und ein Latte macchiato


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juni 2010)

[font=Georgia, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Kokosnuss kann ich wirklich nicht leiden, latte macciato ist gut,[/font]
[font="Georgia, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Georgia, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]4/10 wegen dem Kaffee^^[/font]
[font="Georgia, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Georgia, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Rissotto mit Fruitti di mare und Almdudler.[/font]


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juni 2010)

Rissoto Gut
Meeresfrüchte Gut
Almdudler Ausgezeichnet^^

9/10

Mhh, wie wärs mit nem Burger, Fritten und Cola^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Null originell, aber lecker, 8/10.

Vollkornbrot mit Frischkäse, Putenbrust, Edamer, Salat, Gurke und Ei, dazu Eiskaffee. Weil ich das grad vor mir hab XD


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

2/10 - was für Körnerfresser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leckere Boudin mit Bratkartoffeln und Salat.


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

0/10 einfach widerlich!

Seelachsfilet mit Salzkartoffeln und Salat. Zum Trinken gibts Eistee.


----------



## Ralevor (18. Juni 2010)

Göttlich! 
10 /10

Chicken Sweet & Sour (an Reis logischerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Getränk ... hm... Kokosnussmilch.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Chicken und Reis hört sich gut an und Kokosmilch ist auch lecker. 7/10

Arabische *Hackfleisch* - *Gemüse* - *Pfanne* mit *Couscous* und zum Trinken ein *Rotwein*.


----------



## Dominau (18. Juni 2010)

Alle irgendwas mit Kokus.. bei dir hört es sich aber am besten an. 7/10

Vitalis Müsli.
Orangensaft


----------



## Leikath (19. Juni 2010)

mein frühstück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 aber du weißt schon das Couscous kein Kokus ist oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

nix da zum bewerten :O

Rührei mit Bacon + Toast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein gutes Frühstück. 9/10

Thailändisches Curry Gericht.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Thailändisches is nicht so meins...3/10[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Speck auf toast mir Kaese ueberbacken, alkoholfreien Beerenpunsch zum trinken [/font]


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

lass das überbacken weg...bah 7/10

Marzipantorte mkit kaba


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2010)

Viel zu süß! Marzipan ist eh schon eklig und Milch ownt Kakao! 2/10 (wegen der Milch die sich versteckt *g*)

Kalte Pizza Tonno + Mineralwasser :>


----------



## Caps-lock (24. Juni 2010)

Kalte Pizza von mir aus, aber Tunfisch ist bäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Mineralwasser bei 3 Grad kann man nix falsch machen.

6/10

selbstgebackener Erdbeerkuchen mit Schlagsahne und dazu einen leckeren kalten Kakao


----------



## Reflox (24. Juni 2010)

10/10!

Leckeer... nur leider bin ich auf Erdbeeren allergisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pommes Frites, mit heissem Salami und einer Lemon Soda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

5/10 für die pommes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kartoffelspalten mit kräuterfrischkäse-füllung, buttergemüse und 1,2 oder 3 minutensteaks 
getränk gin tonic


----------



## Exicoo (2. Juli 2010)

die Kräuterfrischkäsefüllung ist nicht ganz mein Fall. Gin Tonic auch nicht... aber der Rest ist gut. 

6/10

Ich sag einfach mal Dönerteller und als Getränk kalte Sprite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

@ Spaten:

Kartoffelspaten sind gut, Frischkäse auch. Die Schnellmachsteaks sind ok, Abzüge gibts bei Gin Tonic und Buttergemüse. 6/10




Chips esse ich eigentlich nie (viel zu ungesund), aber schmecken tuen sie schon. Döneredition weiß ich leider nicht, wie sie schmeckt. 5/10




Schön frisches, knuspriges Bauernbrot mit Frischkäse drauf. Dazu Wasser.


----------



## Healor (2. Juli 2010)

Klingt sehr lecker

8/10, wenns ein Vollkornbrot ist dann 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hmmm, mein Abendessen von heute: Vollkornknödel mit Apfelrotkohl hihi


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Klingt sehr lecker
> 
> 8/10, wenns ein Vollkornbrot ist dann 9/10
> 
> ...



Beeep beeeep beeeep: Knödel, moah tut mir leid 0/10. Ich hab bei denen IMMER Erbrochen, kp why. Ich hasse die Dinger. :<

Ok mein Abendessen: Brot + Hausmacher Leberwurst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trinken tu ich nen Tee =)


----------



## Shikai_<3 (5. Juli 2010)

Leberwurst: 7/10 Leckeerrr !!
Tee: 2/10 bääh mag kein Tee.

Essen: Lecker Tsatsiki* mit Dorade*. (*Tsatsiki=griechischer Gurkensalat; *Dorade= Goldbrasse)
Trinken: Tomatensaft* (*= HIMMLISCH mit wenig Pfeffer und Tabasco)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Juli 2010)

was nu?^^ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tzaziki oder gurkensalat?

essen: fisch, lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10
trinken: äh ja äh 2/10

nudel-käse-sahne-hackfleisch-lauch pfanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu grünen eistee


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2010)

mhhh 8/10


Schokopudding mit viel Sahne und eine heisse Schokolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mhhh 8/10
> 
> 
> Schokopudding mit viel Sahne und eine heisse Schokolade
> ...



Bei dem Wetter? No way 0/10



Eiscreme(eure liebste sorte) und als Nachtisch nen Milchshake nen kühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (eure sorte wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) oder anders rum, wies lieber is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter? No way 0/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10/10

Schönes Steak auf dem Holzkohlegrill mit kühlem Bier.


----------



## Vicell (20. Juli 2010)

8/10
Steak super, aber nen Bier mit 14 muss nicht :b



Lecker Salat mit Eistee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (20. Juli 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> 8/10
> Steak super, aber nen Bier mit 14 muss nicht :b
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, nen Salat..Eistee...nunja kann man Streiten, is aber noch ok. 8/10

Sperrips (hoffe werden so geschrieben, kp gerade ;( ) mit Kräuter Baguetts

/e unter mir zu laaaangsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Lecker Salat mit Eistee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mhm, 12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fajitas mit Cola


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juli 2010)

Fajitas...nie gegessen klingen aber lecker und Cola ist ok. 8/10




Putengeschnetzeltes Mit Reis und einer braunen Soße dazu Wasser.


----------



## Vicell (22. Juli 2010)

Lecker. :>



Lecker Tiereingeweide mit Schweinurin? Um den Leuten mal den Appetit zu verderben :>


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Böarks Innereien... gibt nichts schlimmeres *hochkomm* und schweine urin... blärg... aber weils so schön eklig ist 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marshmallows am Lagerfeuer "gebraten"


----------



## Edou (22. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Böarks Innereien... gibt nichts schlimmeres *hochkomm* und schweine urin... blärg... aber weils so schön eklig ist 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sitzt du am Lagerfeuer, sing das Lagerfeuer Lied. Das L A G E R F E U E R lied, und das Lied geht noch viel Schneller denn erst dann wird es zum Hit, darum Singt es doch ganz einfach mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Natürlich ein Klassiker 10/10

Currywurst & Pommes + Eine Kalte Flasche Wasser. (Hmm gabs heute bei mir.)


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2010)

naaaaja 6/10 maximal^^


Wildschweinsteaks, Fleischlaibchen, Kaesegriller, Rindsteak in Marinade und Schweinesteak alles schoen gegrillt. Almdudler zum trinken (Mjam werd ich in ein paar minuten machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

Editoch nur 8/10 weil ich nicht weiss was Almdudler ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann ich vorbeikommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dotsch mit gekochten Greicherts (vom Opa selber geräuchert^^) einer Portion Sauerkraut und ner kalten Cola , mhh lecker.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Editoch nur 8/10 weil ich nicht weiss was Almdudler ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Almdudler ist ein kohlensaeurehaltiges "Marken" - Kraeutergetraenk in Oesterreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## was geht sie das an?etc. (25. Juli 2010)

7/10 is nich schlecht 5/10 es gibt besseres


banane un apelsaft


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (27. Juli 2010)

0/10 davon wird man icht Satt und sonderlich toll ists auch net^^


Leckere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit leicht scharfer Soße und dazu ein kühles Glas Sprite.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2010)

8/10 ich mag sprite nicht so aber...mjam!


Risotto Frutti di Mare mit einem Glas Weiswein.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

5/10 --> Bin von Beidem nicht so der Fan

Currywurst und österreichisches Bier


----------



## schneemaus (28. Juli 2010)

Currywurst -> 7/10, Bier -> 0/10


Schinkennudeln mit Ei und Käse, dazu ein Glas Cola.


----------



## Umhra (30. Juli 2010)

Ähm... Lecker würd ich sogar essen, aber mit Ketchup 7/10

Chili con Carne und Pfirsich Eistee.


----------



## fayza (30. Juli 2010)

--------

Chili ist soooooo lecker 10/10

Eistee Pfirsich schmeckt immer total chemisch...0/10



1/2Hähnchen vom Stand und Weizenbier.....


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

Hähnchen 10/10 und Bier 0/10




Ein leckerer Burger von Wendys und ne fette Cola xD
http://www.wendys.com/food/Product.jsp?family=1&product=2


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2010)

Boah Wendy's... ICH WILL WENDY'S IN DEUTSCHLAND!! UND ARBY'S!!! Aber vor allem will ich... COLDSTONE!!!
10/10 dafür!

Wo wir gerade dabei sind...

Ein schönes Birthday Cake Remix von Coldstone (siehe oben... auf Icecream -> Coldstone Creations -> Signature Creations, da sieht man's ^^) und dazu einen Espresso.


----------



## Leikath (1. August 2010)

oh man ich will nach Amerika .....
egal öhmm kommen wir zur bewertung!
Eis 10/10 *sabber* das sieht soooo lecker aus *sabber*
und Espresso hmm ich bin net so der Kaffee typ aber 7/10 weil ich mir denke das es passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich schlage vor :
TK Pizza Margherita und die dann zuhause frisch belegen (das "Gemüse" weches auf den Pizzen ist schmeckt net)
und einen leckeres kühles V+ Energy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2010)

Es gibt wirklich kein besseres Eis als bei Coldstone... Und wenn du Trinkgeld gibst, singen sie sogar ein Lied für dich! "Coldstone - The happiest place on earth to work" XD Ich glaub, ich würd die Krise kriegen, wenn ich dort arbeiten würde...


Zu Hause frisch belegen super, aber mit selbstgemachtem Teig schmeckts noch besser, deswegen 9/10, weil's noch zu toppen ist.
Und ich mag kein Bier, schon gar nicht mit Energydrink drin, buhäh 1/10, aber auch nur, weil der Energydrink mit Jack Daniels oder Wodka wieder gut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Selbstgemachte Walnuss-Schoko-Brownies, dazu einen schönen Kaffee. (weil ich das grad vor mir hab XD)


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Es gibt wirklich kein besseres Eis als bei Coldstone... Und wenn du Trinkgeld gibst, singen sie sogar ein Lied für dich! "Coldstone - The happiest place on earth to work" XD Ich glaub, ich würd die Krise kriegen, wenn ich dort arbeiten würde...
> 
> 
> Zu Hause frisch belegen super, aber mit selbstgemachtem Teig schmeckts noch besser, deswegen 9/10, weil's noch zu toppen ist.
> ...



hmmm lecker dessert 7/10

Bei mir gibts heute abend Koteletts mit Spätzle und lecker Cola


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Mhhm, Koteletts und Spetzle 10/10, Cola 0/10 (Ich trinke nur Wasser, ist gesünder für mich)

Heute gab es bei mir Käsetoast mit extra Käse (Gouda) und Wasser ^^ (Meine Mutter ist in Kroatien geblieben, ich bin derzeit der Koch im Haus. Mein Reportier besteht derweil aus: Spaghetti Carbonara, Überbackene Semmeln ^^, Toastpizza, Cevapcici und natürlich lecker, käsige Toasts).

Morgen versuche ich Lasagne selber zu machen xD


----------



## schneemaus (2. August 2010)

Käsetoast gut, Wasser gut, 8/10 weil's Besseres gibt.

Und Lasagne... Geht ganz einfach: Hackfleisch anbraten, Gemüse dazu, Tomatenmark dazu, Wasser dazu, bissl köcheln lassen. In der Zeit Mehl & Butter in die Pfanne, zerlassen, Milch dazu und rühren rühren rühren. Wenn sie zu dick wird, immer schluckweise Milch dazu, bis die Konsistenz stimmt. Beide Saucen abschmecken. Auflaufform nehmen, unten Bechamelsoße rein (wichtig, weil die untersten Lasagneplatten sonst nicht gut werden!), Lasagneplatten drauf, Bolognese drauf, bissl Käse drauf, Nudeln, Bechamel, und so weiter, oberste Schicht mach ich immer Bechamel und dann viel Käse. In den Ofen, ungefähr ne Dreiviertelstunde bei 175 Grad, fertig. Am besten mit nem Messer reinstechen, ob die Nudeln gut sind.
Lasagne ist nicht schwer, nur ein bisschen zeitaufwendiger als andere Gerichte.


BTT:
Brötchen mit Frischkäse, Salami, Käse, Salat und Salatgurke, dazu schwarzer Tee mit Milch und Zucker.


----------



## Leikath (20. August 2010)

mhh ich hab hunger ich muss weg... "30 minuten später" *mampf* mhh lecker ^^ 11/10 für das Brötchen und 9/10 wegen der milch im Tee^^   öhm ich sag mal Ein Leckerer Salat mit viel Mais und Tomaten *.* und für die älteren hier mien kumpel Jack mit Energy^^


----------



## Edou (20. August 2010)

5/10für den Salat...und JAck mit Energie is doch Alk? Also nee...

Pfälzer Leberwurst brot. und Trinken nix besonderes eig....hab n Flasche Wasser nebenmir stehn.


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

Groosses Naja.
5/10


Schokomouse mit Schlagsahne und einem Kakao


----------



## schneemaus (20. August 2010)

Ich glaube, zu steigern nur noch durch Schokolade intravenös. 10/10 XD


Brioche mit Salami, dazu Cappucchino


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

9/10

Yam!


Toast mit Leberwurst (ohne Butter) mit einer Flasche Bier.


----------



## dragon1 (21. August 2010)

Vom Bier abgesehen saftige 9/10!



Eine Semmerl mit einem Goldbraun gebackenen Cordon Bleu und viel Majo und Ketchup


----------



## Leikath (22. August 2010)

*sabber* neeeed!! *sabber*  also ich vergebe 10/10 für FLEISCH obwohl da nochh 1-2 salatblätter draufkönnten und statt ketchup und majo remoulade aber das haste ja net gesagt ^^ und für das imaginäre trinken gibts auch 9/10 weil ich imaginäre sachen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich schlage vor lecker Spargel mit sauce hollondaise und kartoffeln und ein schön rosa farbenes steak dazu *sabber* und dazu ehm ein eiskaltes Glas Cola 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (24. August 2010)

10/10 

leider ist die Spargelsaison vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaghetti Bolognese und Limonade


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

9/10 - Der Klassiker unter den Spaghettis'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cevapcici im Fladenbrot, mit Salz und Zwiebeln, plus dazu eine Limonade.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

0/10
bääääh.

Klassische Currywurst und Pommes mit Ketchup.


----------



## Sunyo (31. August 2010)

10/10

Rinderrouladen mit Rotkohl und Knödel.


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2010)

büäh Rotkohl *schauder* 7/10


Fritten mit Hähnchenschenkel


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2010)

10/10 ich liebe es einfach


Petersillienkaroffeln mit Fischstaebchen und Mayo, und einem Glas kalter Vollmilch. (Werd ich mir jetzt goennen)


----------



## Surando (5. September 2010)

Bähhh.... 3/10

Ein McChicken mit ner Cola und Pommes.


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

10/10 *________*

Wienerschnitzel mit Reis und Erbsen


----------



## Arosk (5. September 2010)

5/10 weil Erbsen.

Aqua Plus Zitrone


----------



## cHo1zZ (5. September 2010)

0/10

Weils nicht Sattmacht und nicht schmeckt.


Döner mit alles und Zwiebeln und so. + Qoo O-Saft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Den Saft kenne ich nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber döner geht ab (nur kein Gemüse drin, dass kann mir gestohlen bleiben Fleisch only..) 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chillicheese Nachos (heiß) + Sangria (kalt)


----------



## Kalîdana (17. September 2010)

Ohne Sangria 10/10










Kartoffelsuppe mit Mettwurst gemüse und Bockwurst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

8/10, liebe Kartoffelsuppe aber Mettwurst !? o.O





Schweinemedaillons mit Pfeffersoße, Rotkohl, Buttergemüse und Kartoffelpüree.


----------



## Kuya (20. September 2010)

7/10 Mit Rotkohl kannst du mich jagen.. aber ansonsten "Yammi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toastbrot + Frischkäse + Paprikachips, dazu Tropical-Cola. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

mhhh 9/10

Staub


----------



## Nebelgänger (23. November 2010)

Ohne Getränk? Du Unmensch! 0/10. Mit Kaffee hätte ich 'ne 6/10 draus gemacht.

Hmm...Mit Marzipan gefüllter Spekulatius. (Scheiße süß, ich sag's euch )


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

8/10 ich mag süß

heut mittag gibt's Leberkäse mit Püree und Blaukraut (oder auch Rotkohl genannt) - leider ohne Weißbier da auf Arbeit :-(


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2010)

2/10   1/10

Leberkäse *würggg* die zwei Punkte gibts für den Püree und Rotkohl...ne, doch nur einen  

Tandoori Chicken mit Salat und Fladenbrot und als Getränk Apfelschorle


----------



## Euphemia (23. November 2010)

8/10, 2 Punkte Abzug wegen der Apfelschorle.

Sushi mit Sojasauce und einen Salat, als Getränk Grüntee.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

1/10 - den einen Punkt auch nur wegen des Salats (das einzig Leckere daran).

Currywurst scharf gewürzt mit Pommes rot/weiß und dazu ein kühles Desperados.


----------



## Norica (23. November 2010)

3/10 zu currywurst   7/10  pommes rot/weiß   0/10 desperados

currywurst ist zu scharf gewürzt - bei Pommes mag ich rot nich  und desperados is sowieso bäh







Ente süß sauer mit Reis und kühles Eistee getränk (zitrone)


----------



## Hilgoli (23. November 2010)

9/10 

Ente süß sauer ist göttlich. Reis passt sehr gut dazu. Und Eistee dazu joa geht ne.

Sperrips (ka wie geschrieben ) mit BBQ Sauce und Cola ;D


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

2/10: Cola geht okay, BBQ-Sauce auch. Aber Fleisch ist nicht mein Ding.

Spaghetti in Knoblauchöl mit Tomaten, Champignons und Basilikum. Dazu als Nachtisch eine Clementine.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2010)

8/10.
Ich liebe Knoblauchöl auf Spaghetti, alles andere mag ich auch gern und die Clementine macht mich neidisch.

Gemischten Salat mit Radicchio, Möhren, Tomaten, Radischen, Zwiebeln und Paprika mit einem Essig/Öl/Senf/Gewürze-Dressing (kipp da immer recht frei Schnauze alles zusammen >:]). Oben drauf gabs noch ne Dose Thunfisch (nicht im Öl) und gleich werd ich mir wohl noch nen paar Schinkenbrote mit Senf drauf (ja, pervers aber ich steh drauf) und ne Quarkspeise gönnen. Achja und Öttinger Malzbier dazu. 
Nachm Training brauch ich echt was zu mampfen..


----------



## Norica (23. November 2010)

Malzbier ist ih 0/10
salat  hmmm 4/10 (steh ich nicht so drauf)
thunfisch bei mir ein no go -10/10
schinkenbrot mit senf (himmel kannst du viel essen^^) 5/10
~~=4,5/10







Käsefondue mit verschiedenen spßen und köstlichen wein


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> Käsefondue mit verschiedenen spßen und köstlichen wein



Käse ... kommt an den Käse an... 6/10
Soßen... kommt auf die Soßen an, aber die meisten schmecken mir 8/10
Wein ... ich trinke keinen Alkohol 0/10


Chili con Carne mit stillem Wasser. Und Weißbrot.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Lecker lecker - 8/10, weil ich lieber Vollkornbrot als Weißbrot esse und der Klecks Sauerrahm im Chili fehlt ^^


Gegrillter Fetakäse (in Alufolie) mit Olivenöl, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Kräutern und getrockneten Tomaten, dazu Vollkornbrötchen. Als Getränk selbstgemachter Eistee aus gebrühtem Apfeltee mit Honig und dann schön runtergekühlt.


----------



## Euphemia (24. November 2010)

5/10 klingt alles gut bis auf den Fetakäse.

Gebratene Nudeln mit frittierten Shrimps und Pfefferminztee.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. November 2010)

Gebratene Nudeln und Shrimps- saulecker   Aber Pfefferminztee erinnert mich immer an Magenprobleme..

8/10

Spaghetti mit selbstgemachter Tomatensauce und ...hmm...ein Bier


----------



## Wolfmania (25. November 2010)

5/10 Spaghetti kleckert doch immer so...

Thunfischsalat mit Ciabatta gibts heute mittag...


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2010)

Thunfisch ist zwar grossartig, aber im Salat nicht so meins...
6/10

Panierte Hühnerbrust mit Kartoffelpüree und Pfannengemüse, dazu Orangensaft


----------



## Ellesmere (25. November 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Thunfisch ist zwar grossartig, aber im Salat nicht so meins...
> 6/10
> 
> Panierte Hühnerbrust mit Kartoffelpüree und Pfannengemüse, dazu Orangensaft




7/10 Das Pfannengemüse gibt Abzüge ...ansonsten Top!

Ich werd heut mal Auswärts essen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu eine eiskalte Cola


----------



## Wolfmania (26. November 2010)

Auswärtsessen meist 9/10 

Vor mir liegt eine Nussstange mit beachtlicher Länge von 28cm - leider kein Fotoapparat zur Stelle aber laßt Euch sagen sieht fantastisch aus


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Na dann 10/10

Ein Gläschen Hipp - Früchte Duett Pfirsich-Aprikose mit Quarkcreme.


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

hat ich früher auch immer gern 8/10

war grad auswärts essen

Lachsfilet vom Rost in Rieslingsauce mit Kartoffeln und Gemüsereis, dazu ein ein Hirter vom Fass


----------



## Alion (7. Juni 2011)

0/10 Ich mag keinen Fisch der rest ist beilage. 

Und was ich gerade trinke:
KAFFEE
Natürlich Schwarz, ohne milch und ohne zucker.


----------



## iShock (8. Juli 2011)

iiihhh ne 3/10


ich trink grad Kaffee mit viel Milch und 2 Löffeln Zucker


----------



## Quana (18. Juli 2011)

1/10

mag keinen Kaffee vorallem nicht mit Zucker. Die Milch ist ok.

Jogurt mit frisch gepflückten Johannisbeeren und Thymiantee


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Juli 2011)

Joghurt mit dem Obst 7/10, Thymiantee 0/10 - oh nein den mag ich gar net

heut abend Thunfischsalat mit Kräuterbaguette und nem Gläschen Wein


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. Juli 2011)

Thunfischsalat? *schauder*
und ich bin auch nicht sooo der Weinfan (kommt wohl erst mit dem Alter *gg*), aber das Kräuterbaguette hört sich doch gut an 
=4/10


Warmer Schocko-Brownie mit einem Glas kühler Milch ;-)


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

ARGH JETZ HAB ICH HUNGER FFFUUUU!!!! 10/10

Croque Monsieur mit nem Glas Ice Tea... 

Wer nicht weiss was das ist --> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croque-monsieur


----------



## BoP78 (29. Juli 2011)

Könnt ich mit leben - 8/10

Bei mir gibts heut Gnocchi mit Ricotta-Walnuß-Pesto und ein Glaserl Chardonnay dazu.


----------



## Dominau (29. Juli 2011)

Naja, 4/10 bekommste mal dafür.   

Hab grad ein Zwiebelhänchen mit Reis verputzt.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Need!  9,5/10

Kartoffelgratin und ein Glas Cola


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

Ich LIEBE gratin... <3 8/10 (-2 weil ich von Cola für die nächsten Wochen erstmal genug gesehen hab :x)

Gerade Gemüse im Wok gegessen, darunter Paprika, Tomaten, Bohnen (Stangen), Karotten, Kartoffeln etc alles in leckerer Tomatensauce (selbstgemacht) mit Reis als Beilage  Punika Cassis als Getränk dazu...^^


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2011)

3/10 Gemüsu ist nicht so mein geschmack essen tu ich aber dennoch!
Heute kommt auf den Tisch 2Frühlingsrollen mit pommes und einer flasche cola
(bin der absolute cola fan)


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Läuft...  7,5/10

RITZ Cracker und ein Glas Punica Classic


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2011)

Ritz Cracker kenn ich net aber Punica Classic isn Getränk meiner Kindheit. Allein deswegen 8/10

Heute gabs Bohnensuppe mit Fleischknödeln dazu


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. August 2011)

Nicht wirklich meins 3/10 

Heute gibts selbstgemachte Wraps mit ein wenig Frühlingsquark,süß-scharfer Chilisoße, Salat, Hack und ein mü Käse.


----------



## Wolfmania (22. August 2011)

zu den Wraps: 7/10 klingt nett

gleich: Curryhuhn mit Reis - klassisch mit Ananas + Paprika


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. September 2011)

curry+ huhn + reis + ananas - paprika +
= 8/10
ohne Ananas pefekt 


Creme Brule    (ja, ich hab die Akzente vergessen, ihr dürft sie selber einfügen (könnt euch welche aussuchen : ´`^ ))


----------



## llcool13 (3. September 2011)

Lecker lecker 9/10

Sahnegeschnetzeltes mit Reis und einem gemischten Salat

./afk Salat schneiden


----------



## Wolfmania (7. September 2011)

kannst mir so servieren 9/10

heute mittag gibbs Leberkässemmel mit süßem Senf und eine Brezel (aber leider keine Halbe dabei - ich arbeite ja nicht in Bayern)


----------



## NoHeroIn (19. September 2011)

Hm, 6/10... steh nicht so auf Leberkäse.

Bei mir gab's heute Apfelpfannkuchen


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2011)

Ich esse jeden Pfannkuchen, aber keinen mit heissen Beeren oder Apfelpfannkuchen x_x 1/10

Ich werde gleich lecker Käserisotto mit Schnitzel essen.


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an, 7/10

Gleich gibts Rindschnitzel in einer würzig-süßen Rotwein-Zwiebelsoße, dazu Spätzle und Endiviesalat mit Kartoffeln und Speck


----------



## BunzLee (5. Oktober 2011)

Deftig und gut-bürgerlich. Lecker, aber liegt etwas schwer auf dem Magen. 8/10

Bei mir gab's hausgemachte Lasagne mit Hackfleisch, mit extra viel Bechamel-Sauce.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Oktober 2011)

9/10 Lecker,lecker


Meins: Eisbergsalat mit Champignons und gebratenem Hähnchenbrustfilet


----------



## Meffipower (12. Dezember 2011)

Salat mit hähnchenbruststreifen mag ich sehr gern, wenn das Dressing gut abgeschmeckt ist. Champignons sind noch ein extra leckerli, da mein Freund Pilze hasst und ich deshalb nie welche ins essen mache. 8/10

Bei uns gab es dieses WE Rindergulasch mit Nudeln und zum Nachtisch Zitronenbaisertorte.


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

5/10
Darf man essen bewerten wenn man satt ist? Man bewertet dann automatisch schlechter..


Fondue Chinoise


----------



## Pacmaniacer (30. Januar 2012)

Fondue dauert immer ewig 2/10

0 Diät


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Fondue dauert immer ewig 2/10
> 
> 0 Diät



Ist 0-Diät = Keine Diät oder nix essen? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist 0-Diät = Keine Diät oder nix essen? ^^




Eine 0 Diät ist tatsächlich "nix essen". Da dies für den Diätenden wie auch Ernährungsexperten ein recht fragwürdiges Unterfangen ist, kann man es durchaus als massiv negativ beachten.

Schlefi, Spinat und selbstgemachter Kartoffelbrei?


----------



## leximo (26. April 2012)

Wenn ich richtig gegoogelt hab : Schlefi = Schlemmerfilet?
Ich esse lieber frischen Fisch/Fleisch von der Theke/Metzger aber sonst bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Cesar Slalad mit Hähnchenstreifen


----------



## BoP78 (16. Mai 2012)

nur 8/10 - weil Salat dabei ist 

Bei mir gabs Kartoffelsuppe - selbstgemacht aber.


----------



## Mograin (17. Mai 2012)

9/10




Lasagne al forno


----------



## iKitten (21. Mai 2012)

6/10

Rindscarpaccio zur Vorspeise und ein Pferdefilet (saignant) an einer Senfrahmsauce mit Nudeln


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Mai 2012)

Klingt nach ner satten 9/10.

Nackensteak, frisch vom Grill


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

10/10

Jetzt habe ich Hunger :<

Rippchen mit Sesamsosse


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Klingt sehr gut, 9/10 

...weil ich ja nich weiß ob es mir tatsächlich schmeckt, aber im Moment würde ich vermutlich alles essen. Hab blöderweise meine Bankkarte bei jemandem vergessen der zurzeit arbeiten ist und kann mir daher nix zu essen holen ^^ )

Königsberger Klopse mit Nudeln


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

8/10

Nudeln... Ich liebe Nudeln 

Gaisburger Marsch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2012)

9/10

, erinnert mich an nen Kumpel den ich inner Grundschule hatte. Da gabs das öfter. =)




Kimchi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Teigtaschen in Tomatensoße? Lahm.

Blinis?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arachanoss (30. August 2014)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Blinis ? bah...[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Selbst gemachte Lasagne   [/font]


----------



## acepwnz (11. November 2014)

6/10

Wiener Schnitzel mit Pommes


----------



## Patiekrice (11. November 2014)

0/10

 

 

Pizza.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2014)

-11/10

 

Apfel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2014)

Wenn ein Wurm drin ist 10/10

 

Schrotti


----------



## Aun (15. November 2014)

am spieß und langsam über feuer gegrillt 10/10

cheddar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. November 2014)

Bester Käse 10/10

 

PLätzcheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. November 2014)

8/10

 

Kartoffelbrei mit Ei.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Du kaust nicht gerne oder?Mit Spinat wäre 9/10.

 

Champignons mit Bresso*_*


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Da kriegt man Lust auf's Grillen 9/10

 

Brot


----------



## acepwnz (26. November 2014)

0/10

 

Kartoffeltopf mit Bacon


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2014)

0/10

 

Knäckebrot


----------



## Isarina (16. Februar 2016)

6/10

Lasagne und ein Glas kalte Sprite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

10/10

 

Yufka und Cherrytomaten


----------



## Kalg (31. August 2016)

Yufka kannte ich ja nicht, aber sieht lecker aus, deshalb gibts aus dem Bauch heraus 7/10.

 

Geschnetzeltes mit Reis


----------



## TheCadien (3. November 2016)

9/10  wenn Zaziki dabei ist 

 

Scharfes Chili Con Carne mit Nachos.


----------



## Maladin (7. November 2016)

Wozu die Nachos? 8/10 (wegen sinnloser Nachos   )

 

Rheinischer Sauerbraten


----------



## Aun (7. November 2016)

10/10 oh yeah mit echt pferd *sabber*
 

Ph&#7903;


----------



## Patiekrice (14. November 2016)

??/10 - nie gegessen

 

Apfelkuchen.


----------



## Xarran (18. November 2016)

10/10

 

mit Walnüssen sogar 15/10 (WTF?!)

 

 

Chili con carne, Pommes, Käsesoße!


----------



## Topperharly (1. Dezember 2016)

...Chili con carne automatisch scho mal 8/10....die Kombi mit Pommes+Käsesoße kenne ich nicht, klingt aber super...9,5/10 Bier fehlt ;P

 

chilly chees fries von kurger bing


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2016)

??/10 - nie gegessen

 

 

Pfannenkuchen


----------



## Topperharly (2. Dezember 2016)

??/10 - nie gegessen

 

 

Pfannenkuchen

 

solltest mal probieren. is das beste was ich seit langen bei denen gegessen habe.^^

 

 

 

pfannenkuchen ...lecker...9/10 wenn sie richtig gemacht sind. schön dünn^^


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2016)

viel zu kompliziert, dafür das sie so einfach sind!

geschmack : 9/10
aufwand: 4/10

gegrillter mais mit butter (oder whatever), salz und pfeffer! boar hab ich grad hunger ^^


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

8/10

 

Zander mit Beilage und Weißwein


----------

